# Jerry Howell V8



## dsage (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes - A V8 version of Jerry Howell's V4. Finally finished and running. Three years work. I'm sorry Jerry never got to see it. Although he knew about it and saw the very beginnings of the block.
 If you go to the Sherline Craftsmanship museum "Howell V4 build page", at the very bottom, Sherline was nice enough to add a comment and a video of my V8.
Here's a direct link to the video:
http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/HowellV8.wmv

Sage


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'v been following that build. I saw it at NAMES, or maybe it was Zanesville. Anyway, great job and I look forward to seeing it run in April?


----------



## dsage (Jan 6, 2011)

Why wait 'till April (NAMES). You can see it at Cabin Fever 2011 in a week or so (weather permitting). 

Sage


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll wait. CF is a 9 hour drive, Names is a 30 minute drive.


----------



## BlakeMcKee (Jan 11, 2011)

That is too awesome!! Would have loved to hear it "revved" up! (But I completely understand why it wasn't, all that time put into it and for it to break would be a kick in the a**!)


----------



## agmachado (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Sage,

Very cool your work, congratulations ! :bow:

How was the work of the camshaft specification?

Very cool this initiative, I think that the Jerry Howell V4 is a classic.

One day I intend build the Jerry Howell V4... For now I have that study more about machining and desing of internal combustion engines.

Take care,

Alexandre


----------



## Davide.C (Jan 15, 2011)

great job!


----------



## Maryak (Jan 15, 2011)

Sage,

That is wonderful and way beyond me. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## ttrikalin (Jan 17, 2011)

was it made on a sherline?
 th_confused0052


----------



## NickG (Jan 18, 2011)

wow! :bow: Looks and sounds beautiful. Brilliant work, well done!


----------



## cfellows (Jan 18, 2011)

I hear Jerry's engines require pretty tight tolerances. Congratulations on a very fine build indeed!

Chuck


----------



## Mr VG (Feb 3, 2011)

I have always admired these engines that are built to such precise tolerances. Great job!!!


----------



## jpeter (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow! Thats a big fellow. I'll look for it a NAMES. How many CCs?


----------

